# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Κέντρο Αθήνας >  Κόμβος SV1MNF #17751 Καισαριανή

## thodoris84

Ετοιμάστηκε και στήθηκε με την πολύτιμη βοήθεια του SV1CIM ο νέος κόμβος #17751 με 2 interface για a ,(το ένα ελέυθερο) και σύντομα ακόμη ένα διαθέσιμό, όποιος διαθέτει ελεύθερο interface και όρεξη ας επικοινωνήσει για δοκιμές...

----------

